# Hymer Swing C494,any known faults?



## 88879 (May 10, 2005)

Hi,i'm upgrading from a panel van to a coachbuilt which will be the first time i have owned a coachbuilt(very excited)! as space on my drive is limited to 17.5feet for parking purposes i have been looking at the Hymer Swing C494 1.9tdi.I just wondered if anybody had any experience of this van & is there any known problems on this model i should look out for.Any advice would be very welcome as its my 1st coachbuilt & i want to get it right.Also if there are any other models that are less than 17.5 feet long please let me know as i can then look at those as well.Thanks for any help,Kafriz.


----------



## Stapeler (Mar 19, 2006)

I had a 1996 Hymer494 for almost 5 years, In that time the strater motor failed and became sticky, probably because it sat idle for a lot of the time. Only other fault was the hose clip to the turbo rusted and blew off. Cost about 99p to replace. While the 494 is small it is well kitted out and very easy to drive & park. It served us & two young kids very well for the years we had it. Unfortunately we grew out of it and upgraded last year.


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

I have a Euromobil 515. So I live in Ireland, Europe and we have done away with the imperial measurements, but we also looked at the C494 but opted for the euramobil (double floor, cold weather, blah blah), sorry measurements of the eura 5.4mtrs you will have to do your own conversion....not sure if it can be got in RHD and we paid €18200 for a 2000 model last Jan in Germany, very happy with it but may be looking for a longer model as with garage


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Stapeler
We are just looking at a 1998 Hymer 494, we have two boys aged 2 and 3. I'm interested in your experience of owning the 494 with a small family. I've only just noticed the forward facing rear seat looks quite narrow..how did you cope with that? was it still ok dining, guess the boys could use this narrower seat. Did the rear facing seat have a lap belt?

Your opinion would be greatly appreciated as we seem to be constantly hitting a barrier with regard to seat belts on 'older' hymers.

Thanks in advance


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 24, 2008)

Just been in touch with the seller and he's advised me that there isn't a lap belt on the rear facing seat.

Has anyone fitted a lap belt in a Hymer 494, or any other Hymer come to that?

Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi kafriz

we have a Dethleffs Eurostyle A54 - Dethleffs are part of the Hymer group - and to all intents and purpose - its the same van.Eurostyle is a dealer special made for Lowdham's

We have had ours since July 2006 and we have had no problems worth talking about - it does exactly what it says on the tin!

As for the rear facing dinette seats lap belts, ours was fitted with them, they attach to the passenger seat sub frame.

At 5.5 metres, we have not had any problems parking 

Geoff


----------

